# Latest Mod



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

Heres one of the latest mods to the 106, as some of you know i had added sparco milanos to the car just before christmas and i felt they looked out of place so it was time to get the rear seats to match 

 

 

*Sparco Milanos*



*Click on thumbs to enlarge*


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Spot on :thumb:


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice work, where did you get it done?


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Looks cool


----------



## dubsport (Aug 25, 2007)

Very classy :thumb:


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Very nice, looks like a good quality set of seats.


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

thanks for the comments everyone

@ cdti_sri - audio advice in portadown sorted me out with the retrim


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Saw the car in Antrim Today was out for a trip with the family and noticed the t-16 205 then saw your as I drove up was parked over beside the Ecosse cars. very nice wee motor


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

thanks man, it wasnt looking its best but dont think it would have mattered


----------



## titchster (Mar 24, 2008)

Really like it mate. A bit of a change from the rally slagged look. (Which Im also a fan of.)


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

lol thanks i decided to to go down the lush comfy route


----------



## Vagen.vg (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice very sporty


----------



## Hobbitsproton (Jun 10, 2008)

looks like quality work


----------

